# S.A.V Apple Sore ou Fnac...



## fred2belleville (6 Février 2018)

Salut à tous,

J'ai acheté mon Mac à la Fnac; mais je me demandais si le numéro de série du mac suffit pour aller directement dans un apple store pour le s.a.v? (sans passer par la Fnac, donc.)

Sachant biensûr que mon ordi à moins d'un an. Je viens également de tester son "éligibilité s.a.v" sur l'apple store..


----------



## Maxime-5 (6 Février 2018)

Petite expérience j’achète toujours mes iPhones a la Fnac 
Et j’ai eu quelques soucis avec un d’entre eux. 
Et je suis aller directement en Apple Store pour régler ce soucis. 
Donc je pense que ça peut être pareil [emoji846] si ça peut aidé


----------



## fred2belleville (6 Février 2018)

Ok, merci pour ta réponse

(donc, c'est bien ce que j'espérais, ils voient que l'appareil est sous garantie juste avec le numéro de série? pas besoin de montrer la facture? (car je ne la trouve plus, évidemment..)

p.s: et en plus de ça, je préfère m'adresser aux techniciens de l'apple store plutôt qu'au s.a.v de la Fnac..


----------



## Maxime-5 (6 Février 2018)

Bah après moi j’y suis aller sur un coup de tête avec la boîte sans facture car les redémarrages intempestif m’énerver. 
Mais oui à mon souvenir il on valider que l’appareil étais à mon nom. 
En espérant que ça n’as pas changer


----------



## daffyb (7 Février 2018)

Maxime-5 a dit:


> Petite expérience j’achète toujours mes iPhones a la Fnac
> Et j’ai eu quelques soucis avec un d’entre eux.
> Et je suis aller directement en Apple Store pour régler ce soucis.
> Donc je pense que ça peut être pareil [emoji846] si ça peut aidé


Ca marche sur la première année de garantie (sauf si Apple Care).
1ere année : garantie constructeur
2eme année : garantie vendeur

évidemment, quand vendeur=constructeur, ça simplifie grandement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2018)

De toutes façons, si vous déposez un appareil pommé au SAV de la Fnac, je pense qu'ils vont l'envoyer chez Apple.

Donc autant s'adresser directement à Apple.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

Directement chez Apple, pour éviter la grosse latence Fnac <=> Apple.


----------



## fred2belleville (13 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> De toutes façons, si vous déposez un appareil pommé au SAV de la Fnac, je pense qu'ils vont l'envoyer chez Apple.
> 
> Donc autant s'adresser directement à Apple.



Exatement! c'est ce que je me disais et c'est ce qu'ils font.

Bref, j'ai emmené mon mac dans une boutique agrée d'assistance apple et aucun souci, garantie constructeur (1 an) toujours active, le numéro de série  !@&@&


----------



## fred2belleville (13 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> De toutes façons, si vous déposez un appareil pommé au SAV de la Fnac, je pense qu'ils vont l'envoyer chez Apple.
> 
> Donc autant s'adresser directement à Apple.



Exactement, Himeji!  ...c'est ce que je me disais et c'est biensûr ce qu'ils font.

Bref, j'ai emmené mon mac dans une boutique d'assistance agrée apple et le numéro de série a fait foi; encore sous garantie constructeur, donc no souci. Mon écran va être remplacé gratuitement (problème de pixels morts dont j'ai parlé ici dans un autre post).
J'espère d'ailleurs bientôt le récupérer, ils m'ont dit 5 jours ouvrés max et je l'ai déposé jeudi.

Du coup, tout ça me fait songer à prendre un Apple Care; sachant qu'ils ont tout de même bien inspecté l'ordi pour voir s'il n'avait pas pris de "coups"... Si ça avait été le cas, forcément, j'aurais payé la réparation.
Donc, j'ai lu les "avantages" de cet Apple Care, sachant que ce qui m'intéresse, c'est particulièrement la casse..
Cela vaut-il le coup?
J'y pense encore plus sérieusement dans le cas où j'achèterais l'iPhone X. D'ailleurs, extension de garantie FNAC ou Apple Care?


(désolé pour le "doublon", je ne sais pas pourquoi mon début de post s'est retrouvé validé avant celui-ci... Le coup est parti tout seul.. j'aimerais pouvoir l'effacer..)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2018)

fred2belleville a dit:


> D'ailleurs, extension de garantie FNAC ou Apple Care?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre.

La durée de la garantie est suffisante pour voir venir les mauvaises surprises.


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2018)

Bj
Perso, je prendrais l’AppleCare+ ....... 
Mais, mais, mais, il faudra avoir la chance qu'avant la date d'achat anniversaire du Mac, Apple sorte cette garantie en France.


----------



## fred2belleville (13 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Ni l'un, ni l'autre.
> 
> La durée de la garantie est suffisante pour voir venir les mauvaises surprises.



Eh bien jusqu'ici, je ne les ai jamais prises, les extensions de garantie. 
J'ai toujours pensé que c'était de l'arnaque, vu qu'effectivement il y'en déjà une, de garantie. C'est abusé de vouloir nous faire croire que l'appareil "ne sera pas vraiment pris en charge en cas de problème si on ne prend pas l'extension..." héhé, une garantie de garantie quoi. (J'ai une "drôle" d'anecdote, d'ailleurs: il y'a quelques jours un ami a acheté une TV chez Darty; au moment de payer on lui annonce un prix 100€ plus cher que celui annoncé; il se renseigne auprès du vendeur qui lui dit que c'est "obligatoire.. c'est la garantie, il faut la prendre, ce n'est pas vendu sans..". Incroyable! le vendeur l'a tenté.. Honteux!! (après, je sais par expérience et autres témoignages du genre, qu'ils prennent particulièrement leurs clients pour des cons, chez Darty).

Bref, pour en revenir à l'Apple Care/extension Fnac, du coup, je me dis que je suis aussi un peu bête, vu que je commence à y songer... :-/   
On essaye de nous faire passer l'idée que la garantie "normale" n'en est pas une.
Les vendeurs sous-entendent que tel ou tel type de panne ne sera pas pris en charge (si choc, mauvaise manip etc.). 
Aussi, le s.a.v pinaille de plus en plus; ils scrutent jusqu'à la moindre petite rayure...  

Enfin, ce qui m'intéresserait, à la limite, serait la garantie d'une réparation gratuite ou échange, même en cas "d'accident" (chute de l'iphone ou autres "gestes malheureux"...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2018)

fred2belleville a dit:


> Eh bien jusqu'ici, je ne les ai jamais prises, les extensions de garantie.
> J'ai toujours pensé que c'était de l'arnaque, vu qu'effectivement il y'en déjà une, de garantie. C'est abusé de vouloir nous faire croire que l'appareil "ne sera pas vraiment pris en charge en cas de problème si on ne prend pas l'extension..." héhé, une garantie de garantie quoi. (J'ai une "drôle" d'anecdote, d'ailleurs: il y'a quelques jours un ami a acheté une TV chez Darty; au moment de payer on lui annonce un prix 100€ plus cher que celui annoncé; il se renseigne auprès du vendeur qui lui dit que c'est "obligatoire.. c'est la garantie, il faut la prendre, ce n'est pas vendu sans..". Incroyable! le vendeur l'a tenté.. Honteux!! (après, je sais par expérience et autres témoignages du genre, qu'ils prennent particulièrement leurs clients pour des cons, chez Darty).
> 
> Bref, pour en revenir à l'Apple Care/extension Fnac, du coup, je me dis que je suis aussi un peu bête, vu que je commence à y songer... :-/
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, quel que soit le type d’appareil acheté (informatique, électroménager,...) et quel que soit le prix que j’y ai mis, je n’ai jamais pris d’extension de garantie et je n’ai jamais eu à le regretter.

Bien entendu, je ne prétends pas être représentatif de la majorité mais j’ai quand même l’impression qu’il y a plus de risques de payer une extension de garantie pour rien que de payer une réparation qui pourrait être prise en charge avec la dite extension.

Dernier point : à la fin de l’année dernière, j’ai acheté une télé chez Darty. Le vendeur n’a pas essayé de me coller de force une extension de garantie.


----------



## fred2belleville (18 Février 2018)

(héhé, dsl, suis peut-être un peu remonté contre Darty ;-) ..mais véridique quand-même, ceci dit  même si j'aime à croire que ce n'est pas répandu à ce point, ce genre de technique de vente. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, sans parler d'abus, on nous incite vivement à les prendre, ces extensions).

Bref, pour en revenir à MacBookPro, je lai récupéré vendredi (je l'avais déposé le jeudi de la semaine d'avant, soit un peu moins d'une semaine, avec le w.e, donc ça va, sachant qu'il fallait commander la pièce..). 
Réparation impeccable, tout le bloc écran a été changé, et gratuitement! Je suis donc super content du s.a.v Apple (Garantie "normale" donc, pas d'apple care).

P.S: toujours bon à savoir: le technicien de la boutique me disait que dans les apple store, pour le s.a.v, ils peuvent nous prendre sans rendez-vous si on vient avec son matériel à l'heure d'ouverture.

P.P.S: oooh c'est joliii, je viens de voir que lorsque j'écris sur ce forum, la touch bar de mon ordi affiche plein de couleurs pour écrire le texte de mon post :-)


----------



## fred2belleville (18 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Bj
> Perso, je prendrais l’AppleCare+ .......
> Mais, mais, mais, il faudra avoir la chance qu'avant la date d'achat anniversaire du Mac, Apple sorte cette garantie en France.



Effectivement Bj, l'apple care+ est intéressant, 3 ans plus "2 accidents..", c'est surtout ça qui m'intéresse, ça peut-être utile, je pense, la casse; pendant 3ans.. Sachant que c'est à peu prés au bout de ce temps j'achète une nouvelle machine.
Alors, 300€ c'est un peu cher, je trouve. Après, lorsque l'ordinateur coute 3700€, c'est à réfléchir.


----------

